# HUGE SAVINGS - 50% OFF - LA (Asian Optimized IPs) / Dallas VPS starting at 0.50/mo!



## tragic (Oct 10, 2014)

*TragicServers* is a game, voice and virtual private server provider founded in May 2012 with a goal to provide high-end customer support, quality and lowest pricing possible. Our Dallas and Los Angeles locations are hosted with Quadranet.

 

We use Intel Xeon E3 processors and hardware RAID-10 to provide top quality.

 

 

*Features:*

 

SolusVM Control Panel

OpenVZ Virtualization

Upgradable RAM/HDD space

Additional IPv4 addresses available

Additional IPv6 addresses available

VSwap

Instant Setup

 

 

*$6/Year, Normally $12:*



128MB Guaranteed RAM



128MB VSwap



1 CPU Cores



10GB HD space



500GB Bandwidth



1 IPv4



3 IPv6



1Gbps

 

*Order now!*

 

*$1.75/Month, Normally $3.50:*



256MB Guaranteed RAM



128MB VSwap



2 CPU Cores



30GB HD space



1000GB Bandwidth



1 IPv4



3 IPv6



1Gbps

 

*Order now!*

 

*$2.50/Month, Normally $5.00:*



512MB Guaranteed RAM



256MB VSwap



2 CPU Cores



50GB HD space



1500GB Bandwidth



1 IPv4



3 IPv6



1Gbps

 

*Order now!*

 

*$3.50/Month, Normally $7.00:*



1024MB Guaranteed RAM



512MB VSwap



4 CPU Cores



65GB HD space



2000GB Bandwidth



1 IPv4



3 IPv6



1Gbps

 

*Order now!*

 

*$3.50/Month, Normally $7.00:*



2048MB Guaranteed RAM



1024MB VSwap



4 CPU Cores



100GB HD space



3000GB Bandwidth



1 IPv4



3 IPv6



1Gbps

 

*Order now!*

 

 

*Price is updated automatically at checkout*

 

Dallas IP: 96.44.142.22

Los Angeles IP: 198.55.111.5 

LA Asian Optimized IP: 204.152.218.25

 

Contact Us:

Support Ticket: http://tickets.tragicservers.com/

Skype: tragicservers


----------



## sundaymouse (Oct 10, 2014)

I do believe the pricing is $6/*year* instead of $0.5/*month*, as customer can not actually pay 50 cents every month for that package.


----------

